# Need help ASAP with the Coolant system



## ovsims (May 5, 2006)

Ok I was having the Multi Cyclinder misfire and loss of coolant so I decided to buy a bottle of head gasket repair before having to spend the money replacing the head gasket. I followed the directions on the bottle but now the car runs hot and it didn't do it before. Now i can let it idle for a long time and it doesn't run hot but when I drive sometimes I can drive for twenty minutes and somethimes I can drive for five minute before it gets hot. The temperature guage goes up and down It'll go to hot and then it'll come down a little but not all the way back down to normal. When it gets hot the A/C blows warm. Every time I start the car I hear fluid doing something like going into the heater core or something. I think maybe the stuff I used clogged up something but I'm not sure where to start looking or how to get it out I've changed the both themostat and had the coolant system power flushed at jiffy lube. After I used the stuff the car cranks fine now and does spudder like it did before when it triggers the check engine light for the cyclinder misfires. So if you can help please do. if you have an idea on what might be clogged then let me know so I can go fishing.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

What you should've done was check for the recall. Head Gasket Repair is known for making the car over heat due to causing restrictions in the coolant passages. Good luck with it.

Darktide


----------



## ovsims (May 5, 2006)

What recall? I went to the dealer and asked about recalls and the only one they said something about is a headlight recall. If I was misinformed then I want to know what recalls I don't know about.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i really don't mean to be the prick here.. but buying a bottle of the stuff was a great idea..that's cutting corners.. when it comes to these cars and head gaskets.. that's a major nono.. i would def get it checked out... and if you do need a head gasket get it taken care of... cause if not.. say bye bye to that engine


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the noise your hearing is an air pocket in the heater core.. kind of a gurgling(spell check) sound.. as for the heating situation, yeah that stuff probably plugged up some of the passages


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you hear like theres wating inside the dashboard kinda rushing..

i put the car up on the lift raised the front only ... took the radiator cap off let it run for a while.. air pockets got out of there.. didnt have to flush it..


----------



## ovsims (May 5, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that was trying to be helpful I found out where the clog was (the radiator) I took it off and blew out the clog using my pressure washer.


----------

